# If you haven't seen this already...



## DaneMama

...you really need to. Especially if you are a Cesar Milan fan (not that I think a lot of you are because we are a bunch of smarty pants here!).

This really does hit close to home for us...which is even more shocking and alarming that there hasn't been a stop to the abuse that this man gives out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eSERTmOrpk


----------



## CorgiPaws

Ugh, I cant stand that man, and I hate that for some reason so many pet owners pretty much worship him like some kind of God. 

makes me sick


----------



## malluver1005

The only reason I saw that episode was because of the pretty mal...hehe :smile:

Kinda seems like that dog is choking, the way he pulls on that choke collar...


----------



## DaneMama

That dogs is DEFINITELY choking. The dog doesn't collapse because he decides to "calm down" he collapses because he is being choked and isn't getting enough air. You can clearly see that the tongue on that dog is blue. Cesar lets go just in time that the dog doesn't die or black out, but right at the time when the dog doesn't have any energy left to fight for his life.


----------



## malluver1005

Yea, you can see the way the dog gasps for air when he lies down... :frown:


----------



## g00dgirl

Appalling. Stuff like this needs to make it to the media. I wish a REAL dog trainer would publicly confront his archaic methods and bring in clips like this for ammunition.
Frighteningly, this is stuff they DID air. What else has he done behind closed doors?


----------



## DaneMama

^^^ More of the same bullsh*t. I have seen the behind the scenes videos and they are scary. Seen a few of them for continued education for my job at different behavior and training classes...I swear that he wouldn't be on air any longer if people actually see what he does to manipulate dogs to do what he wants.


----------



## whiteleo

It's not just in the dog world that the animals are manipulated to get the results that people want. You should see the horseshow world.


----------



## rannmiller

Yeah I just hate how he has such a cult-like following. I swear I can't take my dogs anywhere and have them listen to me and behave themselves without people going "Wow, do you ever watch The Dog Whisperer? You must've read his books cuz your dogs are so good!" I'm just like "Uhhh no, I like to stick to more positive methods of reinforcement than domination." 

Back to the subject, that poor dog probably keeps attacking him because it's terrified that it's being choked and clearly only "calms down" because it can't breathe and looks like it was about to die before he finally loosens up. As it lays there gasping for breath, I can't believe people thinks that's good dog training!


----------



## CorgiPaws

What's further frustrating is how many people have een totally ripped off by this creep. 
He does not attack the issue, he attacks the behavior with abuse. Whatever it is that triggers that dog was never addressed... so this bogus training will be of no benefit in the long run whatsoever. 

I like to think that my dogs listen to me because they know I have their best interest in mind, and it pays off for them... not because they're afraid I'm going to hurt them if they don't. That poor dog couldn't breathe, and yet cesar has fans that see no wrong in him. 

Victoria Stilwell is a much better trainer. I'm sure she too has faults, but at least her methods are positive and don't use terror.


----------



## DaneMama

I really do like most of what Victoria does on her show...I don't understand why she doesn't have a bigger following of fans like Cesar does...


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> I really do like most of what Victoria does on her show...I don't understand why she doesn't have a bigger following of fans like Cesar does...


Probably because she doesn't have all the commercial advertising. For the most part she "just" has her show. 
Cesar has DVDs, a (terrible) dog food line, billboards, etc. I'm sure having his name all over in every pet section at the stores doesn't exactly hurt his image. 

As for me, team Victoria, all the way. lol:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005

Victoria Stillwell is a WAY better trainer than Cesar. Actually, I don't think I would consider Cesar a trainer. I don't know what he is and don't care. She is better by a long shot...


----------



## geisthexe

malluver1005 said:


> The only reason I saw that episode was because of the pretty mal...hehe :smile:
> 
> Kinda seems like that dog is choking, the way he pulls on that choke collar...


If you watch the beginning you can see him kick the dog from behind him. He proved the dog to do what it did .. not to mention he talks about releasing the leash and that LEATHER leash NEVER loosened up. 

He is a Jerk and should be taken off TV 

JMO


----------



## jdatwood

danemama08 said:


> I really do like most of what Victoria does on her show...I don't understand why she doesn't have a bigger following of fans like Cesar does...


Because Oprah didn't endorse her to her minions like she did Caesar Milan


----------



## MandyPug

jdatwood said:


> Because Oprah didn't endorse her to her minions like she did Caesar Milan


Oprah had another trainer either before or after Cesar... I can't remember her name but she was a positive trainer and worked with her backyard bred Golden Retrievers.

Hate Cesar... Hate how his fans are too... They're fanatics and think he's god.


----------



## rannmiller

I think it's because he has that clever title "The Dog Whisperer" people are like "Omgz that's like the horse whisperer! he MUST be fantastic!" Yes, I have that little faith in the American public.


----------



## MandyPug

Look up Brad Pattinson... He's worse than CM if you can believe it.

He has a fancy titled show in Canada called "At the End of my Leash" and he's got his own dog trainer acadamy and does seminars all the time. Yet he's a total idiot with a bad combover who like to yell at dogs and their owners and be totally disrespectful.


----------



## malluver1005

MandyPug said:


> Look up Brad Pattinson... He's worse than CM if you can believe it.
> 
> He has a fancy titled show in Canada called "At the End of my Leash" and he's got his own dog trainer acadamy and does seminars all the time. Yet he's a total idiot with a bad combover who like to yell at dogs and their owners and be totally disrespectful.


Oh god I know who you're talking about. That man is the rudest person alive...!!


----------



## wags

I'm glad I am a Victoria (gee I sometimes call her Gloria why God Only Knows Why haha) Stillwell fan! But I had in another post said and I do watch Ceasar for a moment just to see the differnt breeds of dogs he has on~ so guilty there ~but NO I do not do as he does ! I go Vicotoria~Ha Glorias ways for training tips!!!!! :smile:

Ceasar has alot of dvds, books and his dog food out there with numerous products, that could be why he is watched more than Victoria Stillwell. People see these things at Petco and probably remmeber the name then watch the show. Just a thought about it!


----------



## jdatwood

wags said:


> Ceasar has alot of dvds, books and his dog food out there with numerous products, that could be why he is watched more than Victoria Stillwell. People see these things at Petco and probably remmeber the name then watch the show. Just a thought about it!


It's all marketing... same reason most people think Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc are GOOD dog foods


----------



## wags

jdatwood said:


> It's all marketing... same reason most people think Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc are GOOD dog foods


I agree with you 100% on this!:smile:


----------



## spookychick13

The worst thing about this whole training method is the fact that people that have no business even handling a dog try to employ these techniques.
THAT scares me more than anything.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I like Victoria. I think she's a good trainer, the only time I've seen her snap at people they really deserve it. I like her methods.


----------



## spookychick13

I like Stillwell too!


----------



## ruckusluvr

he has done lots worse than in that video


----------



## geisthexe

Here is him being cruel to a shepherd, using a shock collar, hiding it and not letting folks know he is using it. when did he become magical b/c the dog cries w/o him near him. I just dont understand why you would use a shock collar to teach a dog to like a cat.. Not to mention doing it while the owner is being scratched by the cat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPvr8tQhJY4

Ok now the one brain cell that Cesar actually used when it came to dogs. Is when he took a shepherd to a REAL TRAINER .. a PSA Trainer named Troy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XrKkrAZpY

I love the method that Troy used to get the dog to do what he wanted w/o being aggressive to the dog .. used the dogs own instincts 

Deb


----------



## malluver1005

geisthexe said:


> Here is him being cruel to a shepherd, using a shock collar, hiding it and not letting folks know he is using it. when did he become magical b/c the dog cries w/o him near him. I just dont understand why you would use a shock collar to teach a dog to like a cat.. Not to mention doing it while the owner is being scratched by the cat.


Of course the dog does what Cesar wants, it doesn't want to get it's a$$ shocked again!!!


----------



## geisthexe

malluver1005 said:


> Of course the dog does what Cesar wants, it doesn't want to get it's a$$ shocked again!!!


OH I know .. and I couldnt agree more .. 

Why even when the dog fully submitted ... he just kept on going ...


----------



## CorgiPaws

How the heck is this man still worship[ed by his minions?
How is he still on tv. 
I don't get it. 

Not only did this video confrim that I hate Cesar, it shows EXACTLY why I hate shock collars, but that's a whole other thread I've already done. lol


----------



## geisthexe

CorgiPaws said:


> How the heck is this man still worship[ed by his minions?
> How is he still on tv.
> I don't get it.
> 
> Not only did this video confrim that I hate Cesar, it shows EXACTLY why I hate shock collars, but that's a whole other thread I've already done. lol


I could not agree with your more .. 

I really think they should offer Troy the job instead of the lack of knowledge Cesar Moron ....


----------



## spookychick13

I agree on choking/shocking, etc.
That just makes for a CONFUSED FEARFUL dog.


----------



## rannmiller

can anyone find me a link to the video of cesar nearly strangling this dog to death? I need to show it to some of his zombie followers!


----------



## jdatwood

Cesar Millan Is A Hack | Facebook


----------



## Mia

It wouldn't let me see the video. What was it?


----------



## Mia

Won't let me see ANY facebook videos...

Oy!

Ofcourse I don't have an account. We don't have it.


----------



## jdatwood

YouTube - Shadow turns blue

Notice he kicks Shadow right before the encounter (2:56 into the video)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I have nothing to add to this conversation except that I'm also an avid member of the I Hate Cesar Milan Club. I work with a d bag who refers to himself as "the dog whisperer" and is just as cruel and controlling


----------



## rannmiller

Yeah I'm showing it to these people and they're just like "you're crazy, there's a reason for EVERYTHING Cesar does. EVERYTHING!" Jeez, I thought it was God who had a reason for everything? haha starting to sound more and more like a crazy cult to me! 

So I pointed out to them that not only does he provoke the attack ("sometimes he uses his feet to distract aggression" uh yeah but the dog was behaving perfectly when he kicks it) but he doesn't reinforce the good behavior of calming down in the slightest, and uses brute force to nearly kill the poor dog! I'm now asking them why they think that a man who does this, no matter what his motivations, is someone they want forming the principles they apply to shaping their own dogs' behavior.


----------

